# Yiddish: אלץ ווינש צים נייעם



## PocketWatch

I recently posted a photograph and asked for a translation on the front. I just realized that there was text on the back of the picture. It could be Yiddish but it could also be Hebrew. If this is Hebrew, can someone translate? There is some English written below the Hebrew characters.

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p181/EdwardDocumentary/scan0001.jpg?t=1202686858

There is the picture.


----------



## בעל-חלומות

That's not Hebrew. It's probably Yiddish.


----------



## PocketWatch

I assumed it was Yiddish. Thank you for informing me. I'll have to ask one of my Yiddish speaking relatives.


----------



## cfu507

It is Yiddish. The words I recognized are:
ווינש means don't cry
פון מיר means from me


----------



## scriptum

My Yiddish is very bad; anyway, to the best of my understanding, this is a new year wishes letter.


----------



## David

Like many of us I can understand much less written Yiddish than I can spoken, and even less when in script rather than printed...but something about 

*"All [good] wishes (I think ווינש  is "wishes") in the New Year. I send this picture of me with my "kinderlech"  to my never-forgotten dear sister and her grieving? children" ..From me...dear love... I bless... *. 

there is more obscured by the photographer's stamp and the English "Papa's sister (?) and children." 

I can't read the signature, or perhaps it is a Polish or Ukrainian place name:  *Maleh Bratletz*, something like that. I will keep working on it. A little Germanized--_un _(and) is spelled _und_ as in German... Pls post whole text if you get it.


----------



## cfu507

Here is the full translation with some help from my neighbor. 

The letter was sent from a woman to her sister:

We are blessing (you) in this New Year. I'm sending a picture of me and my kids and (sending) my love. We don't forget our beloved sister and her kids. Missing you from the deep of my heart. Your sister ... (her name)



אלץ=all (of us) - _altz_
ווינש = blessing - _vaynetz_
צים נייעם יאר = to the new year - _tzim (tsu) nayyor_
שיק = sending - _shikn_
איך = me/I - _ich_
דאס = this - _dos_
בילד = picture - _bild_
פין מיר = from me - _fin mir_
מיט = with - _mit_
מיינע = mine - _mine_
קינדערליך = kids - _kinderlich_
פאר מיין ליבע = for my love - _far mayn libe_
נישט = no/not - _nisht_

פערגעסינע = forget - _fargesn_
שוועסטר = sister - _shvester_ 
אונד = and - _un_
אירע = yours - _ayre_
גיטרייע = devoted - gitraye
קינדער = kids - _kinder_

פון מיר = from me - _fun mir_
טיף = deep - _tif_ 
בענקענדע = miss you - _benkendeke_


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Wow! Thanks a lot, _cfu507_!  This was very useful! I take a strong interest in Yiddish, but I have limited knowledge of deciphering handwriting.

Is there any indication of date on this card – or is it possible to say just about when it may have been written?

Is it possible to distinguish different handwritings in various Yiddish communities (as you can distinguish quite a number of “national handwritings” in Europe)? 

*PS*: There is something wrong with the last word...
 ​


----------



## David

Thanks to cfu507's knowledge, not mine, I can send you a line for line transcription in Hebrew and Latin alphabets and a line-for-line tentative translation.

אלץ ווינש צים נייעם 
יאר[!] שיק איך דאס בילד
 פין מיר מיט מיינע קינדערליך
פאר מיין ליבע
נישט[-]פערגעסינע שוועסטער
אונד אירע גיטרייע
קינדער
פון מיר [מיט?/דיין?] טיף
בענקענדע שוועסטר
מאלע בראטעקס​

Alts vinch [_vaynets?_] tsum nayem
yor[,] Shik ich dos bild
fon mir mit mayne kinderlech
far mayn libe
nisht[-]fargesene shvester
und ire getreye
kinder.
     Fun mir [mit?/dayn?] tif
benkende shvester,
                 Male Brateks

Combinging cfu's real knowledge with my laborious transcribing, the translation might be

All wishes for New
Year's[.] I send ("send I") this picture
of me and my children ("kinderlech")
for my dear
not[-]forgotten sister
and her devoted
children.
     From me[, your?] deep(ly)
(_benkende_="missing-you"[?] sister
(From me, your sister who profoundly misses you[?])...
                                Male Bratleks...

The second word is not spelled _vaynetz_. cfu says it is pron. that way, so perhaps a Hebrew word pron _vaynetz_ in Yiddish, a common phenomenon, but those word are usu. spelled in Hebrew, and this doesn't like to me like a Hebrew spelling: perhaps the writer mixed up spelling and pronunciation, which can vary a lot with the Hebrew words used in Yiddish. I thought the second word was _vinsh,_ "wish/es" from German Wunsch, but I am no expert.

I also don't see the word that is just "covered " by the 13 of the rubber-stamped address as "mit"...it looks more to me like _dayn? dayne?_ ("your"). That would make the object of the adj. _benkendeke_ the word cfu did not repeat in the little glossary, _shvester,_ in the phrase "dayne benkendeke shvester."

The last word, which looks to me like a family surname, may well also be "wrong" as you say, but those look to me like the letters in the original...I am no expert! The last letter could be a circle (s, samekh) or an e (ayin), written the the two upstrokes crossing at the top. The original might be clearer than the online copy.

Perhaps somebody can resolve these questions or cfu who obviously knows lots more than I could enlighten me in my obscurity.


----------



## PocketWatch

Thank you very much! I have been curious for a while about this translation (and some other Yiddish notes that I have lying around on the back of photos). I will post another thread shortly. It is a sentence or two long but am curious as to what it says.


----------



## PocketWatch

Spectre scolaire, the date of this card is 1939.


----------



## berndf

cfu507 said:


> Here is the full translation with some help from my neighbor.
> 
> The letter was sent from a woman to her sister:
> 
> We are blessing (you) in this New Year. I'm sending a picture of me and my kids and (sending) my love. We don't forget our beloved sister and her kids. Missing you from the deep of my heart. Your sister ... (her name)
> 
> 
> 
> אלץ=all (of us) - _altz *OK*_
> ווינש = blessing - _vaynetz *NOK* vinsh_ (wishes)
> צים נייעם יאר = to the new year - _tzim (tsu) nayyor *OK* _well almost: _tzim nayem yaar_
> שיק = sending - _shikn *OK*_ again almost: _shik_ (I_ send_), no _n_. With _n_ it would be the infinitive
> _איך = me/I - ich *OK*_
> _דאס = this - dos *OK*_
> _בילד = picture - bild *OK*_
> _פין מיר = from me - fin mir *OK*_
> _מיט = with - mit *OK*_
> _מיינע = mine - mine *OK* to be consistent with the above the transctiption should be mayne_
> _קינדערליך = kids - kinderlich *OK*_
> _פאר מיין ליבע = for my love - far mayn libe *OK*_
> _נישט = no/not - nisht *OK*_
> 
> _פערגעסינע = forget - fargesn *NOK *fergesene (forgotten, past participle with feminie inflection)_
> _שוועסטר = sister - shvester *OK*_
> _אונד = and - un *OK* again almost: und_
> _אירע = yours - ayre *OK*_
> _גיטרייע = devoted - gitraye *OK*_
> _קינדער = kids - kinder *OK*_
> 
> _פון מיר = from me - fun mir *OK*_
> _טיף = deep - tif *OK*_
> בענקענדע = miss you - _benkendeke *???* _not sure


----------



## Slinkessa

בענק = benk = long for, yearn for, miss (1st and 3rd person present tense) 
בענקענדע  = benkende = longing for, yearning for, missing


----------

